# Thinking of making a fursona...



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Should I or shouldn't I?

I'm probably going to get mostly yeses, so include a species if you want. I'm open to most, so give it a shot ;D


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Suggestions: Shark, Eastern Dragon, Wolf-fox?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 2, 2010)

yes, be an elk or something because they are awesome and will kill you with the antlers


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> yes, be an elk or something because they are awesome and will kill you with the antlers


Pleasant thoughts. 


Sharks are more badass, man. They'll die if they stop swimming! Isn't that cool? You have to swim or die. Talk about hardcore survival.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Pleasant thoughts.
> 
> 
> Sharks are more badass, man. They'll die if they stop swimming! Isn't that cool? You have to swim or die. Talk about hardcore survival.


 but elk get new antlers every year and they get bigger


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> but elk get new antlers every year and they get bigger


So do shark's fangs, if you manage to knock one of them out. What now, mammal?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> So do shark's fangs, if you manage to knock one of them out. What now, mammal?


 elk make nice wall trophies


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> elk make nice wall trophies


Sharks are harder to catch and they make good sushi. Plus their fangs make good necklace.



Why are we arguing about how our animals suck? Maybe it's just me doing that.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Sharks are harder to catch and they make good sushi. Plus their fangs make good necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we arguing about how our animals suck? Maybe it's just me doing that.


 
I'm not an elk...besides sharks get torpedoed


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I'm not an elk...besides sharks get torpedoed


You know what?


Elks get SHOT BY HUNTERS with rifles. At least we need a huge-ass weapon to get taken down =P


Shit, I better stop. I'm derailing this thread unintentionally lol


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You know what?
> 
> 
> Elks get SHOT BY HUNTERS with rifles. At least we need a huge-ass weapon to get taken down =P
> ...


well, elk are furry, sharks are cold


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> well, elk are furry, sharks are cold


Thats what makes us so cool


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Thats what makes us so cool


blah, elk don't eat their own young... i don't think


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> blah, elk don't eat their own young... i don't think


Fittest of the survival, dear.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Fittest of the survival, dear.


do you mean survival of the fittest?
 also elk have white albino, i think sharks wound be like a weird pink color


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

>:C what is this shark madness doing in mah thread *shakes cane at you*

elk sounds kind of cool, although I'd have to get a lot better at drawing to even try it...

Any odd canids maybe, like a heyena or something, I don't know still.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> >:C what is this shark madness doing in mah thread *shakes cane at you*
> 
> elk sounds kind of cool, although I'd have to get a lot better at drawing to even try it...
> 
> Any odd canids maybe, like a heyena or something, I don't know still.



You should definetly make one! Glad you are, but my only suggestion would be a chambered nautilus. Awesome creatures, you should consider them lol.


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

FFFFFFF now I'm thinking an otter. I swear I'm turning into Shenzi with my species ADD...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 3, 2010)

otters are cute


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2010)

DO IT


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> DO IT



Brb making shark fursona :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 3, 2010)

Fursonas are stupid. Don't do it.


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Fursonas are stupid. Don't do it.



Hm. Cobra commander objects. I may have to reconsider :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Hm. Cobra commander objects. I may have to reconsider :V


 
I carved my face into the fuckin' moon, therefore, my argument is the most valid.


----------



## Kipple (Mar 3, 2010)

Tapeworms are the only acceptable option.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 3, 2010)

go with bacon. thats totally it. but bacon with a face! and sharp pointy teeth! grrr _Bacon_!


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

Bacon is tied with yes. Holy crap.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Bacon is tied with yes. Holy crap.




rarely do you get a chance at an original idea- go with it now, before some jackass steals the idea!

You are now Bacon!








now everybody loves you!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey, I can multivote. Cool


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 3, 2010)

I say yes. It can be hard to decide on a species. Maybe  a penguin havent seen a lot of those. I dont know really, what do you feel like, or really like a lot?


----------



## Bando (Mar 6, 2010)

Alrighty. For those of you who even bother to read this, I've decided on a fursona, at least for now.

Coyote! They made me laugh tonight with their totally weird-ass calls right outside my house, and I like how they look.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 6, 2010)

squid


----------



## Tyhnu (Mar 9, 2010)

Make one if you want one. I suggest you choose an animal that you feel relates to your own personality and ignore what other people say you should be.


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

Lol. Did anyone see my post just 2 up from here?

Anyways, I won't even make one. :V


----------

